# I have no sound..Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer



## ravindrankv (Jan 2, 2008)

Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer
Cannot load the device driver. May be corrupted or missing. Code 39.
driver is kmixer.sys
no sound please help


----------



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

try this:

Go to Run --> type "sfc /scannow" _ iwithout the quote marks of course 

you will need your XP cd handy just in case it asks for it, to repair the file that is not working!


----------



## ravindrankv (Jan 2, 2008)

thank you it worked


----------

